# Why did my last post get deleted?



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

I posted a topic about success with biofeedback.

Why was it deleted????


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

are all the true success stories being deleted ??


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no we are certainly not deleting success stories .we like success stories







. that's one of the reasons the board is here--to encourage others and share success stories.

we do not delete any posts unless the person who posted it specifically requests that a moderator delete the post. we also delete posts that are clearly spam or trollish and someone reports it.

the only exception is this: if someone starts a topic and then later requests for whatever reason--and this does happen-- that their topic be deleted, then we delete the entire topic as requested. if your post happened to be in that topic, then your post would be deleted along with everyone else's. this could be what happened if you replied to someone else's topic and then they requested the topic be deleted.

stayinforhope---if you think your post was deleted, please post it again as a separate topic. thanks. that's wonderful that you had success with biofeedback. i've had it too and i'm a big supporter of it and have posted a lot about it.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Good to hear Annie,
Can you please share your success story?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

mine is only a quasi success story. i was diagnosed with anismus--pelvic floor dysfunction. my pelvic floor muscles were too tight and wouldn't coordinate properly to allow complete passage of stool. so i suffered with incomplete evacuation. i had had problems with this for many many years. i worked really hard with biofeedback and even bought a home biofeedback machine. after about a year of daily practice i finally did learn to relax those tight muscles which was wonderful and to me truly amazing and this did help but i never did really got the hang of coordinating them properly. so i still had problems getting things out.

i am still a big supporter of biofeedback, though and do encourage people to try it. i've read many success stories. my problems were especially difficult to treat since i'd had them for so very long (35 years) and had such a long standing tight muscle memory to unlearn. my gastro doc said i had one of the worst cases of pfd he'd seen.


----------

